# Hain Steamship company



## Hainman (Dec 24, 2013)

Any information about the Tre ships would be welcome particularly the Tremayne. She was my first ship in 1954


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Hainman said:


> Any information about the Tre ships would be welcome particularly the Tremayne. She was my first ship in 1954


TREMAYNE,1968r/n VIRGY1975 r/n ILION Sold Pakistan breakers.Arr.off Manora 7.8.79butsale fell through.Anchor chain parted,and drifted aground and wrecked.


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi

There's a bit more detail here from the P&O archive:

http://www.poheritage.com/our-archi...ced-ship-search-results/DispaySelection?ships[0]=28063&

Hope that is useful.

Ian


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

There is a great little book which gives loads of information. 'Hain of St Ives', by K.J.O'Donoghue and H.S.Appleyard published by the World Ship Society, Kendal LA9 7LT, 1986. ISBN 0-905617-41-X. This book quite often appears on e bay. Hope this helps.

regards
Dave (one of the last Hain-Nourse apprentices)


----------



## Ken Glasdir (Jan 1, 2009)

Wss Have Produced A History Of Hain's Listing All Their Ships
Ken Glasdir.


----------

